# Car wouldn't Unlock



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Yesterday, my M3 Dual would not unlock with my phone in proximity, nor with either key card. I eventually was able to open the app and unlock with that. 

When I got in it still wouldn't "start" and was asking for a key card. After a reboot it took quite a while for it to recognize my phone. 

Has anyone seem similar situations? 

2020.28.5


----------



## ash032 (Aug 4, 2020)

I've had this issue a week or so ago, turning bluetooth off then on again on my phone resolved it


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I've had similar issues. Though before resorting to my card, I turn off/on my phone's BT and that fixes the issue.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You can duplicate that nearly _every time_ by letting the car lock, and then hanging around within sight of the car. Eventually it ignores your bluetooth phone being within range. So when you re-approach the car, it then refuses to unlock.

Used to happen to me all the time when I parked in front of my workplace, and then did stuff in the first floor front room (right on the other side of a wall from the car).


----------

